# 분여의 시간을



## *Louis*

Hey guys, I'm having problems translating this sentence, especially the meaning of the expression 분여의 시간을 (work's hour?).

학생들이 웅성거리기 시작한 것은 여자가 끝내 다음 단어를 찾아내지 못한 채 일 분여의 시간을 흘려보냈을 때였다.

Is 학생들이 the subject of 흘려보냈을 때였다?

Thanks


----------



## mink-shin

This is how I understand the sentence you've quoted.

"학생들이 웅성거리기 시작한 것" = Subject
"여자가 끝내 다음 단어를 찾아내지 못한 채 일분여의 시간을 흘려보냈을 때" = Subjective Complement
"였다" = Verb(_To be_ in English)


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you mink-shin for your reply. 

Could you please attempt a translation? I got lost! And what does 흘려보냈을 mean? Is it a verb? I found "to flow"... Thanks in advance


----------



## Kross

Hello,
This is my translation.
Students started to be noisy indistinctively the moment the girl just let about 1 minute pass by failing to find the next word eventually.


----------



## actively

Salve 
학생들이 웅성거리기 시작한 것은 여자가 끝내 다음 단어를 찾아내지 못한 채 일 분여의 시간을 흘려보냈을 때였다.
I'm assuming the confusion with the phrase ㅡ여 was because of the 띄어쓰기 (spacing) here.
여 (餘) means to be leftover or extra, and thus if it had been written in numerical form, it would have read 1분여의 시간 ([a time of] little over a minute)

So, the sentence, as translated by Kross, would read roughly as:
It was a little over a minute after the girl had failed to find the next word that the students began to [make a fuss amongst themselves / talk noisily]


----------

